# Youtube not working!



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello, ever since the HDGUI update one of my HR24-500's is not getting the youtube option on the search function. Neither am I getting the suggestions of what I might like to watch. I've tried all the usual stuff like resetting the DVR and unplugging the sat cable (nothing). Weird one of my HR24-500's gets it and the other doesn't. Before the HDGUI I got it on both DVR's.

Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Check the settings on your receiver to see if it allows Web Videos.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Check the settings on your receiver to see if it allows Web Videos.


Where would I find that? I don't ever remember seeing that setting, unless it's in parental controls which I have never changed or messed with.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Select Menu, scroll down to Settings & Help, select Parental Controls. You will see Web Videos on it's menu.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Select Menu, scroll down to Settings & Help, select Parental Controls. You will see Web Videos on it's menu.


I don't have that option listed...

Both of my HR24-500 DVR's have the 0x57b software.

All I have under parental controls are:
Lock Now
Rating Limits
Adult Channels
Channel Blocks
Spending Limits
Viewing Hours
Done

So the parental control is not showing Web Videos
also, with nothing showing for My Directv when you first hit menu.

I know it is connected to the internet b/c I ran all the tests and everything passed, also I'm able to download all On Demand stuff.

My other HR24-500 shows:
Lock Now
Ratings Limits
Adult Channels
Channel Blocks
Web Videos
Spending Limits
Viewing Hours
Done

and is showing My Directv being filled with suggestions.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried refreshing the receiver via the D* website?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Do a double restart within thirty minutes to clear the guide cache.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Have you tried refreshing the receiver via the D* website?


Yes, I've tried re-authorizing the receiver several times to no effect via Directv.com


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

How long have you been connected to the internet? Have you done a red button reset?


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

allenn said:


> How long have you been connected to the internet? Have you done a red button reset?


Since it first was offered. Prefer menu reset, only ever used RBR when DVR freezes and doesn't respond to remote.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

When you say there is no Youtube option using search, with the HDGUI Youtube has been moved out of the regular search screen, when pressing Menu - Extras, do you see a "youtube" icon?


----------



## ashburn (Jan 21, 2012)

I am following this thread carefully. I also do not have Youtube available. I've done all the checks above all to no effect.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I get youtube option in my searches just fine..... but i dont see a you tube icon in the "extras" section.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> When you say there is no Youtube option using search, with the HDGUI Youtube has been moved out of the regular search screen, when pressing Menu - Extras, do you see a "youtube" icon?


I think you have a great idea for a future enhancement, but in HDUI 0x57b, YouTube is in SMART Search.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> When you say there is no Youtube option using search, with the HDGUI Youtube has been moved out of the regular search screen, when pressing Menu - Extras, do you see a "youtube" icon?


Weird, with my 0x57b update on the HR24-500 that gets youtube, I still only have ever had it in the smart search section. Never in the Extras section. Extras for me only show: Messages, Active, Game Lounge, Caller ID and Showroom.

I think this whole thing is somehow related to how "Web Videos" isn't showing up in my Parental Controls list of options. Directv can't figure this out either, they keep telling me the Youtube App didn't get downloaded with 0x57b.

I wish Apps like Youtube, Pandora and eBay existed in the Apps feature. Nothing in there now is really useful or functional.

ASHBURN: Are you getting "Web Videos" under the Parental Controls section of the menu?


----------



## ashburn (Jan 21, 2012)

No, it's neither in Extras nor in the Parental Controls. It doesn't come up in smart search either. 

I give up!


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

ashburn said:


> No, it's neither in Extras nor in the Parental Controls. It doesn't come up in smart search either.
> 
> I give up!


It doesn't show up at the bottom of the Smart Search results list for you? If you enter "AAAA", for example, you should end up with only two items in the results: 1) "AAAA" Keyword and 2) "AAAA" YouTube

That's what I see anyway.


----------



## dddemos (Apr 11, 2011)

HR22-100...Had the same problem.(no youtube). Pressed reset button...Now I have youtube again.


----------



## ashburn (Jan 21, 2012)

It's not there in the smart search. All I see is keyword. I tried (reluctantly) a red button reset and nothing changed.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

ashburn said:


> It's not there in the smart search. All I see is keyword. I tried (reluctantly) a red button reset and nothing changed.


YouTube should show-up in Smart Search in the next day or so if your network is working. Are the D* Apps working?


----------



## ashburn (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, no, I don't have any apps that work either. I push the left arrow key on the remote and it says apps are initializing. But it's said that for as long as it has been installed (about a month). 

Would internet connectivity speed have anything to do with this? I know we have a very slow connection (it's cable but only 1.5).

Otherwise, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I suggest you run the Network setup and Network Services. If the network / internet is setup and connected, you should get D* Apps and YouTube.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Do a double restart within thirty minutes to clear the guide cache.


Thankyou MysteryMan! I did the double restart within thirty minutes to clear the guide cache. Well actually, I did a menu restart then after about a minute I did another menu restart. This cleared out all the guide cache just as described.

The next day (24 hours) everything was back and now I get things showing up in My Directv after hitting menu, even have option "web videos" listed under parental controls. Youtube is back!

ASHBURN you need to try this, along with anyone else not getting youtube or TV Apps. I've tried everything else to no avail, but this double restart within thirty minutes really worked. Directv technical help, of course was no help at all.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Thankyou MysteryMan! I did the double restart within thirty minutes to clear the guide cache. Well actually, I did a menu restart then after about a minute I did another menu restart. This cleared out all the guide cache just as described.
> 
> The next day (24 hours) everything was back and now I get things showing up in My Directv after hitting menu, even have option "web videos" listed under parental controls. Youtube is back!
> 
> ASHBURN you need to try this, along with anyone else not getting youtube or TV Apps. I've tried everything else to no avail, but this double restart within thirty minutes really worked. Directv technical help, of course was no help at all.


Glad it worked out.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

My YouTube wasn't working either (truthfully I don't care but it's nice to have it functioning nonetheless), and when I followed the suggestion to see if it was turned on under parental controls, I was surprised to see that my settings were changed to block everything from TV-MA & above also. (I did not have it set that way previously) It must have changed with the new software.

So thanks for the tip, Mystery Man.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Dan B said:


> My YouTube wasn't working either (truthfully I don't care but it's nice to have it functioning nonetheless), and when I followed the suggestion to see if it was turned on under parental controls, I was surprised to see that my settings were changed to block everything from TV-MA & above also. (I did not have it set that way previously) It must have changed with the new software.
> 
> So thanks for the tip, Mystery Man.


Major software updates can be pesky sometimes.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Thankyou MysteryMan! I did the double restart within thirty minutes to clear the guide cache. Well actually, I did a menu restart then after about a minute I did another menu restart. This cleared out all the guide cache just as described.
> 
> The next day (24 hours) everything was back and now I get things showing up in My Directv after hitting menu, even have option "web videos" listed under parental controls. Youtube is back!
> 
> ASHBURN you need to try this, along with anyone else not getting youtube or TV Apps. I've tried everything else to no avail, but this double restart within thirty minutes really worked. Directv technical help, of course was no help at all.


Bizarre doesn't describe this behavior. I have 5 HD DVR's and only two of them return Youtube search results. I rebooted the other 3 as described above (an HR20-700, and HR22-100, and another HR20-700) and none of them show Youtube results. Annoying.


----------

